# Can a chinchilla be safely neutered?



## beccakg (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have a breeding pair of chinchillas who are very attached to each other, and they have produced very healthy kits. However, I am aware that producing babies over and over again will eventually tire our girl out, and we would also like to be able to keep one or two of the kits, if she has some more girls. I spoke to my vet, who said that neutering was an option, but that he wouldn't like to give any guarantees as to its safety, which is fair enough. Has anyone had any experience of having a chinchilla neutered? It's not an option I would go for without some sound advice from somebody who's been there!

Thanks in advance,

Becca


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I stopped breeding nearly 6 months ago because of the mountain of chinchillas in rescues at the moment. But i've had 3 of my boys safely neutered 
Alot of experts will tell you that you need a chin specialist vet, we only have one which is 20 miles away but worth it.

I know alot of people that have had their chins neutered with no problems


----------



## beccakg (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a lot of confidence in my vet, but he's not a chinchilla specialist. I know he's very good with rodents in general, but would it be necessary to find a chin specialist? If so, how do I go about finding one?

Thanks,

Becca


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I've had seven males neutered - ages varied from 6 months to 8 years with no side effects whatsoever. 

I just use my normal vet for the chinchillas - I don't beleive chinchillas need an exotic/specialist vet, just a GOOD vet. Over the last 20 years (living in different areas and using different vets) my usual vet has performed operations, caesarians and castrations on a number of chinchillas with satisfactiory results.


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

If you have the confidence in your vet and he is happy to do the op then I would say go ahead. I dont feel its necessarily an exotics vet that you require but one that is competent in dealing with chins and understands their particular health problems . I have had well over 30+ male chins castrated now and never had a problem with any of them :smile5:


----------



## beccakg (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, that's really good to hear


----------



## chiny chin chin (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Guys, 
Just wondering how much it costs to have a little man done. I am re-homing a chin to keep my lady furball company and I'm pretty sure that he is male. I was thinking of getting him done before I introduce them out of the cage. Is that a good idea?


----------

